# How many of you are traveling with warrants?



## Everymanalion

I have asked this before in a more modified version but i have violated my misdemeanor probation by traveling and have a warrant, was curious who else is traveling with warrants and how many times have you actually just had a slap on the wrist and let go when a cop runs your info and finds you have a warrant and how many times have you been taken to jail to await to see if that state you have the warrant in will extradite you? curious about others experiences.


----------



## jaz420

depends what the warrent was for. i know this dude who missed drug court, had 2 warrents and had crack rocks found in his car when he was found and only got a year probation and 30 days(cuz he had to wait for court but it counted as time served for sum reason). it depends where you get caught,how good your lawyer is and what the circumstances are when you get arrested. idk what your warrent/warrents are for but most likely if it isnt too bad you might sit in county for a month then get probation after court. i hope i helped... :l


----------



## Everymanalion

Simple assault.


----------



## jaz420

Everymanalion said:


> Simple assault.


yeah that aint shit. they will prolly put you in county for a few days,and give you a court date. that is when/if you get found. if you have a record for missing court you will be held in county until the court date they give you. otherwise you will be released. but once/if you miss court they will put out another warrant for your arrest


----------



## Everymanalion

Im thinking of going into mexico/central/south america and staying down there for good and just saying fuck these warrants, i have no more living family nor do i care about coming back. Can you renew your passport while you are in another country still? With warrants?


----------



## jaz420

i have no idea bro. google that shit lol


----------



## Dead horse

Ya I'm assuming you guys are stateside of the border but in Canada I've had warrents in Toronto for simple breaches and been jacked up in Vancouver and the cops had to let me go. Unless its serious your good as long as you dont get jacked up in the Province your wanted in


----------



## Everymanalion

I wasent asking just you, i meant it as a general question to the community, i cant be the only one on here who is wanted and traveling.


----------



## Everymanalion

Well what about in the US? i wanna stay in Mexico, if you stay within the first 100 miles of the border you dont need a visa/passport, im thinking if i live the rest of my days in the border towns and going deeper every once and awhile ill be fine. I was planning on leaving the US if i had warrants or not either way im just curious about specifics.


----------



## Pheonix

Everymanalion said:


> I wasent asking just you, i meant it as a general question to the community, i cant be the only one on here who is wanted and traveling.


 
no one on here is wanted, we are all unwanted. they don't want to waste money on bringing any of us back to their town, they're all happy that we left.


----------



## Dead horse

its a thread duh (rolls yes) I'm just taking the time to give my input on your thread. cheers


----------



## Everymanalion

No not you Dead Horse, the girl who said google it and even to her i didnt mean it to come off that rude im sorry guys! just tryna get info!


----------



## Everymanalion

I also read that misdemeanor warrants arent entered into the NCIS or whatever the hell is the international database, anyone have any info on this? ive googled it to no avail, i know there are some conspiracy theorists on here who know alot about tracking and government policies who can help me out thanks!


----------



## jaz420

yeah when i read it i was like "way to be an asshole" i was just sayin that i had no more input on this thread. and honestly google does answer most questions so i was just tellin you how to find the info you were looking for.


----------



## Everymanalion

And what type of warrant do they put out for not showing up to a probation meeting you have every few months? is it a felony to miss a check in or a misdemeanor if the actual crime is a misdemeanor? ive tried asking lawyers and others but they want money to answer anything ha


----------



## Pheonix

I believe maybe Interpol is who you want to research for international warrant checks?


----------



## barefootinbabylon

Just wanted to say a heartfelt congrats for leaving (PA, wasn't it?); I know you were nervous about it, and apparently continue to be! Unfortunately (or fortunately?), I have no personal experience to report about traveling with warrants, but I DO have a buddy who had somewhere on the order of 19 open intox. warrants out (that was back in our party-party days in Asheville) , and that shit doesn't even show up on NCIC... Of course, your situation is a little different, since you DID begin the process of going through probation, and all that lovely jazz; I'm really not sure, though. As another poster said, google that shit! It's *seriously* alll on the interweb, and I can rest assure you that there are numerous people out there who can answer these questions perhaps better than this board can. Try this, for example: http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3320711&userid=41371... 

As far as traveling outside the U.S. with warrants out, everything I've *ever* heard and read about says that they will most likely not allow you to leave the country, but I could be wrong. Again... check Google.  Either way, I feel your pain, man... Best of luck to ya. But yeah, that one link I posted has something about pick-up radii in it; I was just skimming, so you'll have to do some more checking.


----------



## Everymanalion

Naw its called NCIC in the US. I heard they dont put misdemeanor warrants in that system, its what cops use when they go to check your ID at a traffic stop on a national level on their little computers.


----------



## Everymanalion

Thank you barefoot! i was thinking about walking across the border into MEX and so i know for sure they dont do checks of people leaving who walk across the border backround/warrant wise, atleast the brownsville/matamoros border. I just have heard that something as small as a misdemeanor 3(simple assault) would not be put into the NCIC if i violated probation for that by not showing up to a probation meeting.


----------



## Pheonix

yea but I believe it's Interpol during Custom checks, could be both?


----------



## Everymanalion

I walked across last year across the bridge and no one stopped me or did asked me anything, it was a straight walk through. No gates or anything, just a bridge ha. so who knows otherplaces but in brownsville TX


----------



## Dead horse

Cool


----------



## crux

Me - Tucson,AZ: assault/criminal damage , Slidell,LA: shoplifting/skipping probation


----------



## Everymanalion

And what impact does that have on your traveling during police stops, if at all? only in said state or nationwide?


----------



## crux

If your talking to me - Theyre all misdemeanors wich dont (?usually?) get detected outside of state lines.I think I was told by a sherriff upon being released from Slidell jail that skipping my probation will be detectable in LA and Texas and i think maybe he said Mississippii but ive also discovered that goverment authority figures lie constantly about shit like that to try and keep us in line.


----------



## MiztressWinter

I was on felony probation in pa and left. I just recently went to jail in jax fl for something unrelated. Pa listed my warrant as non extraditable so when I finally got out pa didn't hold me. Most of the time...depending on the state...they aren't willing to extradite over small bs. It costs them tons of money to extradite. Serious drug offended and certain felonies (f1's for sure) can be extraditable but remember each case is different. If you are currently NOT in the state you are wanted in...call them up and ask them if you are extraditable. They will tell you. That's how I found out I wasn't long before I got rearrested. If you are in the state you are wanted in they will almost always extradite. I don't think you need to run to Mexico.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Everymanalion said:


> I have asked this before in a more modified version but i have violated my misdemeanor probation by traveling and have a warrant, was curious who else is traveling with warrants and how many times have you actually just had a slap on the wrist and let go when a cop runs your info and finds you have a warrant and how many times have you been taken to jail to await to see if that state you have the warrant in will extradite you? curious about others experiences.



I have current warrants but have been lucky enough to have avoided capture haha. Some states extradite some don't. You can probably google a list somewhere online. Dustin had a warrant in ga and it didn't come up when he was arrested in Arkansas. It's probably closer states/counties unless it's a serious offense generally.


----------



## 3knd

Eh, I don't know...I'm on probation so I'll let you know as soon as I decide to violate mine.


----------



## RubyOutlaw

oh my god dude, Its fucking simple assault...is this the first time you've been in trouble? I got warrants for fighting cops in SF- five felony warrants- that they dont give a damn to come get me for. They wouldnt pick me up 15 minutes from sf, even though I was being held in custody for them. I did four days and walked. Never went to court. they dont give a shit about ur warrants, man. And if you are so concerned that you're talking about running away to mexico then either run away to mexico or go face your warrants but this whole rant reminds me of that kid, that one person, who you always find in a holding cell, panicked, asking every person they see what's going to happen....it's gonna be alright man.


----------



## kadenelias

I don't now but it's possible I'll get arrested for civil disobedience, and I'm not going to sit around waiting for court dates to start traveling.


----------



## Pheonix

RubyOutlaw said:


> oh my god dude, Its fucking simple assault...is this the first time you've been in trouble? I got warrants for fighting cops in SF- five felony warrants- that they dont give a damn to come get me for. They wouldnt pick me up 15 minutes from sf, even though I was being held in custody for them. I did four days and walked. Never went to court. they dont give a shit about ur warrants, man. And if you are so concerned that you're talking about running away to mexico then either run away to mexico or go face your warrants but this whole rant reminds me of that kid, that one person, who you always find in a holding cell, panicked, asking every person they see what's going to happen....it's gonna be alright man.


 
hahaha... and if you scare easy Mexico might NOT be the best place for you.


----------



## Everymanalion

Running away to Mexico is not related to my probation/having warrants, and not the reason i would be going, and yes, this is the first time i have been CAUGHT doing anything. Why is that so bad? No reason to be rude, it was a simple question. Sorry not everyone as been in every single situation to know the outcome of. Dont make me out to be some dime a dozen pussy just because i asked a single question on an internet forum because that is not the case.

Ive been to Mexico numerous times and im not made nervous by it nor am i by my situation, i just wanted information. Thanks "Ruby".


----------



## venusinpisces

Generally speaking, you will not be extradited across state lines for misdemeanor warrants, as everyone else has said. The national database has a lot of bugs in it so it's easy to slip through the cracks. I've been to jail in 6 different states (for extremely petty stuff, like shoplifting, trespassing, etc.) and every time I've had my name run almost none of that even comes up, including warrants. But, if you are planning on spending any time whatsoever in the state where the warrant was issued, do yourself a favor and get your legal problems taken care of. The extradition process takes forever and you are shipped from county to county while handcuffed on an extremely crowded bus with no AC. I've been extradited from city to county jail on several occasions and the process is a lot more tedious and unpleasant than just being locked up. That being said, the idea of fleeing to the most crime-ridden area of Mexico over a misdemeanor warrant is absurd. Police in Mx make US cops look like kittens and rainbows.


----------



## venusinpisces

Generally speaking, you will not be extradited across state lines for misdemeanor warrants, as everyone else has said. The national database has a lot of bugs in it so it's easy to slip through the cracks. I've been to jail in 6 different states (for extremely petty stuff, like shoplifting, trespassing, etc.) and every time I've had my name run almost none of that even comes up, including warrants. But, if you are planning on spending any time whatsoever in the state where the warrant was issued, do yourself a favor and get your legal problems taken care of. The extradition process takes forever and you are shipped from county to county while handcuffed on an extremely crowded bus with no AC. I've been extradited from city to county jail on several occasions and the process is a lot more tedious and unpleasant than just being locked up. That being said, the idea of fleeing to the most crime-ridden area of Mexico over a misdemeanor warrant is absurd. Police in Mx make US cops look like kittens and rainbows.


----------



## Everymanalion

For the second time, ME GOING TO MEXICO HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE WARRANTS. It was "I wanted to travel to Mexico BUT i have warrants" , not "I have warrants, therefore im going to Mexico".


----------



## Everymanalion

And let me guess, someone is going to vindicate being talked down to on this forum by saying "HEY DONT ASK A QUESTION IF YOU DONT WANT AN ANSWER" argument. Always works to turn it around huh? lolz.

And my stupidity, after looking at my case more my actual sentencing was for possession of a deadly weapon with intent? Simple assault was just tacked on i guess, or so this paperwork says. Thank you Miztress for the PA related answer.


----------



## RubyOutlaw

I guess I do come off as rude and abrasive. Well, I am and it's nothing personal man. Just the way I am. But it's hard to ask that kind of question at all because all you're getting here is generalities and you probably know most of it....so, thus my rude answer. No one can answer your question. We don't know. I didn't say there was anything wrong with not having been in a boat load of trouble, just pointing out the obvious, case and point.


----------



## RubyOutlaw

MiztressWinter said:


> I was on felony probation in pa and left. I just recently went to jail in jax fl for something unrelated. Pa listed my warrant as non extraditable so when I finally got out pa didn't hold me. Most of the time...depending on the state...they aren't willing to extradite over small bs. It costs them tons of money to extradite. Serious drug offended and certain felonies (f1's for sure) can be extraditable but remember each case is different. If you are currently NOT in the state you are wanted in...call them up and ask them if you are extraditable. They will tell you. That's how I found out I wasn't long before I got rearrested. If you are in the state you are wanted in they will almost always extradite. I don't think you need to run to Mexico.


Wow, if PA wouldnt extradite you for then anything else in PA should be no prob as long as one weren't there because in my experience they were a lot worse than that, however dwindling budgets and whatnot....that's some kind of luck.


----------



## Everymanalion

No worries thanks for all the info everyoneeezzz.


----------



## Pheonix

State College,PA extradited a friend of mine from Columbus,OH for poss. of weed a couple years ago.


----------



## DisgustinDustin

I went to jail on domestic assualt about a month and a half ago... Im facing 11/29 in GA.. Though I was on county over the TN/GA line they didn't want me...

Two weeks later my dad goes to jail... Owes the GA county 150 bucks.. They wanted him
???? Go figure that one..

Depends on the day I reckon..


----------



## DisgustinDustin

*** both my dad and I WENT to jail in TN..


----------



## left52side

I got more misdemeanor warrants than I can count. usually it is the state you are inmost of your south east states will pick you up anywhere in the state. california and such other states dont give a shit if you arent in the town the warrant is in.


----------



## Wawa

Reviving this thread for a minute since this might be useful searchable info.

Last year I applied for and received a working holiday visa from New Zealand. After three months on the North Island, I came back to the USA for the summer and spent most of it having a pretty sweet time riding trains here and in Canada.

I got pulled off and ticketed in Hauser, and skipped town. Misdemenor warrent issued. Few months later, I flew to New Zealand with no issues; since I already had a visa, all they did was a normal passport scan and nothing came up.

Two weeks ago, however, with my visa running out, I applied for an extension. There is a background check implied on the form. It asks about criminal history, and if you are facing charges in any country or wanted for questioning. I checked "no", but also wrote some bullshit about an unpaid ticket for riding public transit without proof of fare, since the charge is pretty ambiguously worded.

Today I was approved for the extension, no problem. Going to Mongolia soon also so we'll see what happens there. Probably nothing, since its a visa issued upon arrival.

The real test would be to apply for Australia working holiday visa, but I'll probably just go to court before that rather then risk losing the $400 fee if its denied.


----------

